# fuse | 2.6.38-..-r6| unmount usb > Kernel panic

## EsTaF

Hi all.

Dont thank that I will be have a hard problem on that OS, but...

maybe I compiled that kernel worstly. about config.

about problem:

When I unmount (safely remove in Gnome DM) my usb-hdd (there's two partitions (fat32, ntfs)) that I get kernel panik (a twinkle of caps lock, scroll lock leds).

The panik was began when I compile kernel with fuse module (File Systems > FUSE (FileSystem in Userspace) Support.

Before that moment I didn't get kernel panik.

Soft config:

Linux estaf 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Sun Jul 10 05:29:25 MSD 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux.

a kernel .config (+sys-fs/fuse-2.8.5)

Hardware config

hardware4linux

There's a first one when I get kernel panik (after 2004 y. (slackware))

Is it bug of kernel or this bug of my head?

----------

## i92guboj

There are known issues affecting USB devices like this in .38 kernels. My advice is to upgrade to the latest .39 release.

----------

## EsTaF

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> There are known issues affecting USB devices like this in .38 kernels. My advice is to upgrade to the latest .39 release.

 

Thank you for your help.

And can I admonish that moments without a regular inet surfing? With Gentoo.

I use "emerge --depclean; emerge --sync; emerge -uNDva world" one only.

After compile kernel && restart system watch "equery d sys-kernel/linux-headers; equery d gentoo-sources" out and rebilding the need ones.

In other words: what is kind of the system instruments for it (about an admonishing some hurd crashes).

Thanks.

----------

## i92guboj

I have problems understanding your last post. 

In any case, I have little experience with gentoo-sources because I've always used kernels directly from upstream. What I'd do is to pick the latest (2.6.39.3) from kernel.org, compile and install it and add an entry for it to your grub.conf, then reboot using that kernel and see if the problem persists. 

Once you downloaded and uncompressed the new kernel, all you need to do is to copy the config from /proc/config.gz into .config (in your new kernel tree). Then make oldconfig, make, make install modules_install, update your boot loader config and reboot.

----------

## chithanh

Upgrade to 2.6.38-r8 or 2.6.39-r2.

Existing bug

Existing forum thread

----------

## EsTaF

installed 2.6.39.3 kernel.

Now when I insert any usb hdd disk into hub that Gnome dm say "Not Authorized" message.

On 2.6.38-r6 kernel all works (automoint) but I got "kernel panik"

Not understand nothing.

----------

## chithanh

"Not authorized" when trying to mount USB drives is a different problem. Check if "ck-list-sessions" shows your session as active.

----------

## EsTaF

Solved.

A cause of problem was in tiger vnc server.

/etc/init.d/tigervnc stop

rc-update del tigervnc default

logoff/logon user

now other problem.

```
Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdd

USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8)

SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: OK

STOP UNIT: OK

Unbinding USB interface driver: OK

Suspending USB device: FAILED: Cannot open /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/power/level for writing:
```

not bally.

A simular problem I have with lvm. (can't deactivate volume group) https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319017[/code]

As I understood it's bug of some scripts. LVM on root.

Have a CentOS on first computer (as server). there's root partition on lvm too. But I don't watch that one there. lvm deactivates normally.

----------

